

Why Startups with Families Can Better Accomplish Missions that Matter - eah13
http://exitevent.com/why-startups-with-families-are-better-equipped-to-accomplish-missions-that-matter-14224.asp

======
aaronm14
As someone who values having a work-life balance and having a family, this was
a breath of fresh air to read here on HN. I like this article because not only
is Elliott saying that you can have a work-life balance and run a startup, but
it may even be an advantage.

I'm sure there are even more benefits not even listed in the article. I think
there are a lot of personality traits that having a wife/kids can help develop
in ways that only having a family can, patience being a huge one :).

~~~
eah13
Patience, dedication, and the ability to defer enjoyment in service of a
bigger goal are things I've observed at greater than normal quantities in
those of our team who have kids.

